# Conquering water!!



## AcadianTornado

Hey guys,

Went out for a walk with Whistler and he's conquered fear of water! See adjoined video... I should have captured him swimming after the two ducks but was too excited watching him going! The lab-husky is his buddy Kuma.

He's at 11 months in the video from today(there is hope for all the younger Vs... He was very shy from it until a few months ago)

http://youtu.be/DorkFe2x9s0

I am adding a few vids of him when he was younger because I just figured out how the apps work... Hehe! Enjoy!!

http://youtu.be/_5raZ2owbKU

http://youtu.be/XxzBIcKOwXk


----------



## hobbsy1010

Way to go Whistler,
You could have done it the easy way in a lake or pond!!
But you chose a 'FAST' flowing stream, well done boy no stopping you now!!!  

Hobbsy


----------



## GarysApollo

Now good luck with kepping him out of the water!


----------



## AcadianTornado

Hahah thanks for the heads up!

I apologize, I uploaded at 320p and not 720p but you can still change it on the youtube screen to 720p and you'll get a better image quality.. still working out the bugs! ;P


----------



## Jimbo15471

Now wait till they roll in the mud by the water or chase the ducks when the pond is partially frozen...


----------



## SMG

Riley just stepped in the water today! way 2 go !


----------



## dmak

I love watching the swim. It took my a few months to break Kauzy to water, now I can't keep him out of it so be careful. Here's a video of Kauzy swimming out in the shipping lanes of the Mississippi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njv8gvWcKm4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## harrigab

I remember the angst I felt when I thought that Ruby would never go deeper then dew claw depth, the problem now is keeping her out of water ;D


----------



## Rudy

;D

SALT DOGS SEA LEGGERS 

EARNED


----------



## AcadianTornado

Well the gf had him out at the beach today and he was unsure of the waves... He didn't jump right in as he does with streams as you saw.. I think we can say he's still try to conquer . A few shots of him today "hanging out"...


----------



## bjm442

Charlie still does not like the water. This is the best I could do so far...


----------



## texasred

Just don't force them in the water, and keep taking them. Make sure its where there is a slow slant and stay away from drop offs.
You can get in and out of the water yourself or bring a dog along that loves water. They see others enjoying it a slowly give it a try. They keep building more confidence and slowly going deeper. Before you know it they are leaping in the water and swimming. Expect lots of splashing with the front feet at first, but they figure it out.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Our silly girl bailed off in the pool the second day we got her home. The breeder asked for pictures because she said it was a first for one of her 8 week old pups. She is still not a very graceful swimmer at ten months and she tries to drown her play buddy, but she does like the water. We live only a few minutes from the beach, but have not taken her yet.


----------



## AcadianTornado

Well W was out with his new pal Roxy on Tuesday and she adores water... Whistler just followed her in wherever she went: upstream, downstream, crossstream! She's not a V, she's a fish!!  Sure love the effect it had on him as he was just barreling through it to get to lick her face ;D Cunning little man...


----------



## harrigab

here's a couple of vids, first one of Ruby when she first started swimming, second one from our walk today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7wg9QtWahc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d_QY0iF5QY


----------



## AcadianTornado

Haha Nice! I had W out this morning and he jumped into a pond after seeing some ducks... He splished and splashed as though he had never been in water... so funny! It almost felt as though he had forgotten all his new skills that his new friend Roxy had taught him this week! Flip Flop Flip Flop with the front paws is all I could hear!!! He had no chance on sneaking up on the ducks...


----------



## texasred

Its just from leaping into deep water. W will learn to keep his body level over time. Taking him to shorelines that gradually get deeper speeds up the process.


----------



## Főnix

FLgatorgirl said:


> Our silly girl bailed off in the pool the second day we got her home. The breeder asked for pictures because she said it was a first for one of her 8 week old pups.


I can't believe she just jumped in and went for it. She sure looks like she's enjoying it. Love the pictures.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Fonix--

We could not believe it either. It was not a timid easing into the pool, it was a full blown leap. We got her in the early fall last year, so she did not get much swimming practice before it got too cold. Our pool is just warming up now (it is under a screen) and we are back to swimming. Just in the last few days she figured out how to swim properly and not spaz out! She used to bark and run around like a maniac, jump in, swim very spashy and get super wound up. Now, she is paddling calmly and fetching toys at the deep end. 

She still tries to drown her boyfriend for some reason. She is never competitive with him for toys except in the pool. I am guessing she is jealous because he has the advantage in the water. She is accustomed to being the top athlete on play dates! Pics from today.


----------



## AlmaPup

Alma had a swim yesterday, it took a few minutes before she started really enjoying it 
I was so happy to see her swim, i'll try to take her as often as i can


----------



## AcadianTornado

Reviving an old thread: Whistler practicing his front stroke!!!

http://youtu.be/98gxoT9DuNk

He was trying to reach the plug that he could see... But couldnt figure out the depth of the plug, hence the stationary swimming!! At least he's in the tub right!!!???


----------



## Rudy

Salt waters natures Healer about 45 degrees ;D

kills all fleas and critters fast


----------

